# Striper Fisherman Needs Help



## Fairview (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothing beats fishing for northern pike or muskie. Used to do it all the time when I was growing up in PA. I now live in TX and fish mainly for Striper on Lake Texoma. 2nd best is better than nothing.

My problem is that these fish are nailing the bait (shad) behind the dorsal and simply killing them I guess for no other reason than it's their nature. I've read with great interest about your quick strike rigs. One article I read that there are special trebles that have one hook significantly smaller than the other two. This smaller hook is used on the bait causing less injury. I like that idea since we are using shad, most of which do not exceed 6" if you are lucky to be on top of gizzards when the cast net hits the water. Most of our bait is threadfins ranging from 2.5" to 3".

If anyone has a link to these types of trebles, I would definitely be appreciative if you would post it.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## MNtransplant (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.in-fisherman.com/magazine/ex ... index.html

http://www.ontariopikefishing.com/deadb ... -pike.html

http://www.thornebros.com/winter/tackle ... ebros.html


----------



## Fairview (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks. Unfortunately these links talk about the rigs but do not offer the hooks for sale. Does anyone knows of a US source for the Mustad hook 35890 also known as the V B Instant Strike Hook and/or Mustad Double Ryder. I've found a lot of UK links but nothing in the US.

Thanks


----------

